# Lost vaccination card ..help!



## Siberiancat (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all

Bella will be staying in a cattery next week which i need to show vaccination card for. But i cant find it anywhere. Iv literally searched high and low. Was just wondering how can i prove shes had her vaccines as the breeder vaccinated her . Although my vets have seen the card. So would they be able to help me if its on their records? .

Thanks 
Amy


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

The vet who vaccinated your cat can give you a new set of documentation. They may charge you an admin fee.


----------



## Siberiancat (Apr 8, 2012)

Right so theres no way my vet can help me if she was vaccinated at another vets?thanks


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Your own vet has no record of your cat being vaccinated. If you get in touch with your breeder their vet may be prepared to send the info to your vet.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Just a thought, you say your own vet has 'seen' the vaccination card. There's a small chance they entered the info on your cat's record. Worth checking.


----------



## Siberiancat (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes shes seen it at her first kitten check . Hopefully she can print something off for me just to say shes all up to date ,hopefully that will be enough for the cattery.thanks for your help.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I put Bobs card out ready one day but we forgot to pick it up when we went out and arrived at the cattery without it.

I explained I had forgotten it and they phoned the vet to confirm he was up to date, it was fine. Although he had stayed there before and they knew us but perhaps the cattery would rather phone the vet than lose the booking.

Could you not just get a new card with the info on? You will need one eventually.


----------



## Temperance (Jun 23, 2013)

See if the vets will print something off to say when they were done. Our vets photocopied our card.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

I could've written that post myself a few months ago when I was in exactly the same situation!! 

I turned the house upside down looking for Humphreys vaccination card when he was due to go into the cattery! In the end I called my vets (not the vets who vaccinated him as he was vaccinated at his breeders vets) and luckily they had a note on their system that he was vaccinated so they gave me a signed cover note which the cattery were happy with (although we have used the same cattery for years so whether this made any difference I don't know). 

Humphrey is due his vaccinations again very soon. My vet has told me that if I give him the contact details of the vets where he was originally vaccinated last time as a kitten, then he will call them and get the info needed to create a new vaccination card for us. 

Good luck


----------



## Siberiancat (Apr 8, 2012)

Well my vets didnt put it in their notes apparently. So iv had to email breeder . I feel really bad troubling her as i know its my fault. Knowing me iv probably put it in such a safe place its too hard to find. Fingers crossed she can sort it as this is first time using this cattery so i doubt they would accept her without proof.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Siberiancat said:


> Well my vets didnt put it in their notes apparently. So iv had to email breeder . I feel really bad troubling her as i know its my fault. Knowing me iv probably put it in such a safe place its too hard to find. Fingers crossed she can sort it as this is first time using this cattery so i doubt they would accept her without proof.


I felt like such a numpty asking the breeder as well!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Siberiancat said:


> Well my vets didnt put it in their notes apparently. So iv had to email breeder . I feel really bad troubling her as i know its my fault. Knowing me iv probably put it in such a safe place its too hard to find. Fingers crossed she can sort it as this is first time using this cattery so i doubt they would accept her without proof.


You sound very much like me. When I put something in a safe place for fear of losing it, I can be sure I will not be able to find it when I need it.

But as far as the cats are concerned, I have a box (decorated with cat pics) which holds all their stuff. Vaccination cards, flea treatment, a notebook with dates of flea and worm treatments administered, spare filters for the drinking fountains, etc....


----------

